# Squeegee 6'' knife



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

you know when you do a repair job with a knife with texture on the wall you get lines from the texture ...this knife dont do that
I also use this on knock down texture on repair and where my bigger Squeegee cant:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

today I got to try my rubber knife out on a plaster repair job...it shows you that if you use it there is no line in mud from the texture:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

more photos


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I dont get it...not one person likes this here:blink: I am making another one that has no lip on it. but I dont need to...this tool work very well


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> I dont get it...not one person likes this here:blink: I am making another one that has no lip on it. but I dont need to...this tool work very well


Sorry ice, I was hopeing for a Darby squeegee.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

icerock drywall said:


> I dont get it...not one person likes this here:blink: I am making another one that has no lip on it. but I dont need to...this tool work very well


Sorry Ice, there is very little texture done here, once in a blue moon I'll get a ceiling stipple job just to match the rest of the house, texture is a thing of the past here probably because the H/O has to pay twice....taping "and" stipple.
Oh what the hell, I gave you a "thanks" anyway.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

it's an awesome tool but almost no texture being done here either. just occasional patching. if i ever saw one i would buy it. looks like it works well.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> it's an awesome tool but almost no texture being done here either. just occasional patching. if i ever saw one i would buy it. looks like it works well.


this is just a test knife but it works great for rework patch tex jobs...all you need a e dust pan tip and glue and a ****ty knife


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> I dont get it...not one person likes this here:blink: I am making another one that has no lip on it. but I dont need to...this tool work very well


Less lip would be nice ice.:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

MUDBONE said:


> Less lip would be nice ice.:whistling2:


yes...that's what it needs.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Texture ? What's that ! ? Haven't applied or seen it done in years but I'm sure it will make a comeback in some form.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Texture ? What's that ! ? Haven't applied or seen it done in years but I'm sure it will make a comeback in some form.


mostly for plaster repair work I will use this tool


----------

